# Alaska Blue 318ti Sport



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey guys, here are some pics of my new [to me] 318ti Sport.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

pic 3


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool. The wheels that came w/ the compacts are some of my favorite BMW wheels. In fact, I'm trying to locate a set of used ones for use on my car (snow tires).


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

pic 4


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

pic 5


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

pic 6


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

pic 7


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

This is the last one for now.

A few comments on the above pics. 

-Anthracite headliner! I love it!!
-The pic with the M badge is not my attempt to be a poseur-- it is actually an attempt to give you an idea of what the color looks like. It looks very similar to the shade of bluish-purple used in the second stripe on the M logo.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Beautiful! I can't wait to see it in person. :thumbup:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Congratulations. I'm sure you'll have fun driving it.
About pic #6, you better remove it or the mod police will be all over ya.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> *About pic #6, you better remove it or the mod police will be all over ya.  *


Let them come after me. It's original equipment, and it aint comin' off!! :eeps:

In all seriousness, it is part of the "M" package that comes with the 318ti Sport.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Looking good :thumbup: How does it drive?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Very sweet car . . . enjoy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

BEAUTIFUL car. One of my all-time BMW favs.

Plus, now you can lift-off oversteer almost as dangerously as me. :rofl: 

You've given me an idea, to photograph all of the M badges in my car. Maybe I'll do it tonight if I have the time...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Oh, and any thoughts yet on first mods? :angel:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Mystikal said:


> *Oh, and any thoughts yet on first mods? :angel: *


Hehe.. I just posted over on the 3 series board.

My first "mod" will probably be more of a necessity due to my horrible vision. I'm looking into doing a headlight upgrade. The stock US spec lights are horrible, and I already have enough trouble seeing at night. 

I am also looking for a good intake and exhaust upgrade. After that, maybe a short shifter? Who knows what I'll end up doing... wheels, etc.... if I end up keeping this one for a while (which I hope to), I am sure I'll to many things to it.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Love that "Alaskablau" :thumbup: 

Also....looks very clean. 

Is the 4cyl peaky...or does it have a smooth powerband like the 
I-6?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

alpinewhite325i said:


> *Love that "Alaskablau" :thumbup:
> 
> Also....looks very clean.
> 
> ...


I love the color, too!

BMW's 1.9L (and earlier 1.8L) is a very smooth engine and has a pretty smooth power curve, but it does "come to life" at higher RPM's. Unlike the I6 which has enough power to get you moving even at 1500-2000 rpm, the I4 probably needs to be north of 3000 rpm to get work done, and it starts to take off after 4000 rpm.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Ah, so there it is...what a beautiful color, a rare one too

Congrats :thumbup:


----------

